# DeNovo Procedure



## Joyce Burchett (Jan 15, 2010)

Is anyone doing the DeNovo procedure where chondrocyte implantation is being done for lateral femoral condyle?  The chondrocytes are not the patients.  Our physician did Lateral Meniscal transplant of the knee with scope & we used 29868. He then enlarged the arthrotomy & performed the DeNovo procedure for the lateral femoral condyle.  Would we use CPT 27415?

Joyce Burchett
Springfield Clinic, LLP


----------



## kamiles (Aug 9, 2010)

Contact the Zimmer Reimbursement Hotline at 1-866-946-0444 they can give you coding information.


----------

